# 39 and expecting #4



## My Three Sons

Hi everyone. I just joined here and thought I'd say hello. I am 39 years old and we are expecting #4. After three boys, we hare hoping for a little girl this go round, but regardless, this is the last one. Looking forward to talking to you all!


----------



## Hope41more

Oh congratulations!!!! How far along are you? How old are your boys?
I have 3teenage girls and now expecting my 4th a little boy (had a private gender scan 8th feb). I turned 36today and this is my last too. I did not have a preference on the gender but will be lovely to experience what it is like being a mammy to a boy. 
Hope you get your little girl they are amazing!!! xxx


----------



## My Three Sons

Thanks! I am just 5 weeks along now so I have quite a while to go! My other boys are 10, 6 and 1 and a half. I have to say I am a bit nervous having this one close to my last as my other boys were spaced out so it was a bit easier. I do hope this one is a girl, although I obviously am praying for a healthy baby first and foremost. 

What do your girls think about having a new brother? My DH told our boys this weekend. I would have preferred to wait a bit, at least til we see the heartbeat, but they did seem excited. I just always worry in the first trimester because you just don't feel that pregnant...


----------



## AllieM

Congrats on #4!!!!
I'm 38 on #3. After 2 boys, we just found out we are expecting our 1st girl! I this will definitely be our last. Im still shocked we are having this one!


----------



## My Three Sons

AllieM said:


> Congrats on #4!!!!
> I'm 38 on #3. After 2 boys, we just found out we are expecting our 1st girl! I this will definitely be our last. Im still shocked we are having this one!

Congrats on the girl Allie!


----------



## Hope41more

My girls will be 16,17 &18 when this baby arrives. My eldest is over the moon and sooo excited, my middle one is just slightly coming round and my youngest is still devastated!!! Well if you need any advice/support on having kids close i'm def the one to ask only 2yrs 3mths between my girls!!! I don't know how i did it. My ex husband and i split when my youngest was 8wks old and i could not drive then. I was 18yr when i had my first, sleepless nights, the hard work nothing fazed me. Think i might struggle with the sleepless nights etc now- i like/need my sleep now. 
Congratulations on having a little girl Allie and i hope you get your girl too my three sons.


----------



## Bumpblessing4

Welcome! :). I'm 36 and expecting #4 as well. And like you, this will also be my last baby.


----------



## Krissa

Congrats and welcome! I am 39 and having my fourth also. I also have three boys.


----------



## Foxy37

congrats im also on #4 and 38 . 21,17,16 . Im 4 weeks and 2 days and really do not mind what we get xx


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. I am 39 and expecting bb number 5. I have three boys 19, 18 17, and finally got my bb girl last year. I also have a one year old granddaughter. This will be our last.


----------



## CatherineK

Hi all! I'm also 39, have two young boys and am pregnant with #3, a little girl, due in June. Then I'm done!


----------



## My Three Sons

At least this time I think I will feel "done". The last one DH said he didn't want anymore but finally agreed. I was heartbroken thinking we wouldn't have another and so thrilled now that we are. But I have to say that now I will feel done.


----------



## ditzy10

hey everyone, im 38 and onto baby no 5! got four girls (13,10,8,2) so hoping for a weeboy and will hopefully find out next friday when i go for my 20 week scan x


----------



## Foxy37

So it looks like most of us are having a huge gap from our other children . Sticky bean I also have grandchildren 1 is 2 years old the other 3 months lol feels weird being a grandma yet having a little one on the way . Are you all having the babys with new partners or same as your other childrens dad ? . I was widowed so this is a new partner for me and a whole new experience . I feel so different this time round physically as well as mentally . I think with age we appreciate things in a different way ? X


----------



## suzie mcg

Hi all :) I'm 39 and expecting my second with my new (younger) husband.. heehee.. 
My son is 14 years old and we're waiting until after the 8 week scan to destroy his world and tell him. I know already his reaction is going to be awful, but at least I won't be surprised :)
We used IVF and I'm already planning to have one more smash next year to try and squeeze in another baby as I still have one embryo waiting, and not much time to use it haha.
Congrats to everyone here!


----------



## Foxy37

Suzie you made me giggle as I know onky to well the noise dissgruntled teenage boys make lol . My eldest 21 she has come round now she was a little worried for me at 1st as she didn't want me to struggle and she felt my life is great and that a baby may stop me and oh from doing things . My youngest was like ahh excellent she is 16 . Yet to tell my son who is 17 not sure what his reaction will be like lol . My kids knew we were trying as they found my pregnacare vitamins I felt like a naughty girl lol lol . However I reckon my oh children will take it differentally but watch this space as we won't be telling just yet xx


----------



## suzie mcg

Foxy..You're so lucky to have the girls care factor to balance what will possibly be a crappy son reaction lol.. 
My poor son had to go through a lot when his dad and I divorced - my ex was an angry, domineering man and he pretty much ruined any self esteem our son should have had. He was very withdrawn at the start, but during the last few years with my new OH he's just coming out of his shell and actually eating with us - and talking!! 
I'm a bit worried this news may chase him back into his room for a while, but after IVF my belly has been pretty bloated and I've busted him kind of watching me - yeah I'm paranoid - so i think he maybe won't be so surprised. Not that he will be any less indifferent. I would hate to think I might embarrass him being pregnant, but I guess that's a wait and see thing. 
Scan is on Tuesday, so it's not too long... just want to see a heartbeat so I can relax :) then I can stress more about other things LOL
Oh and so funny you got busted with prenatals!! :)


----------



## My Three Sons

My oldest is 10 so they were cool with it. I don't think either of my oldest really cared either way. As long as they can play their video games or play outside, they don't care what the rest of us are doing. lol


----------



## stickybean4

Foxy My 3 boys are from a previous father. But my daughter's daddy has been their since they were 4, 5,6. He is the only dad they have ever known.My first relationship was horrible. This time was definently different and better. With my boys I was so young (21,by the time I had three)and had no support from their dad. He was an abuser. I got my tubesatiedfter the last and left him. This time around I was much more relaxed and able to enjoy every minute of my pregnancy. I love being a young grandma. My daughter is 1o weeks older then my granddaughter. I love seeing them growing up together. Myboys were so excited when I told them I was pregnant with there sister. They actually cried when they found out it was a girl. They are so good with her. The younger two were with me in the delivery room, right up until I had to push. Unfortunately I lost this pregnancy. But We are going to try again right away


----------



## Hope41more

stickybean4 said:


> Foxy My 3 boys are from a previous father. But my daughter's daddy has been their since they were 4, 5,6. He is the only dad they have ever known.My first relationship was horrible. This time was definently different and better. With my boys I was so young (21,by the time I had three)and had no support from their dad. He was an abuser. I got my tubesatiedfter the last and left him. This time around I was much more relaxed and able to enjoy every minute of my pregnancy. I love being a young grandma. My daughter is 1o weeks older then my granddaughter. I love seeing them growing up together. Myboys were so excited when I told them I was pregnant with there sister. They actually cried when they found out it was a girl. They are so good with her. The younger two were with me in the delivery room, right up until I had to push. Unfortunately I lost this pregnancy. But We are going to try again right away

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I wish you all the best for the future and here's to you getting another BFP. xxx


----------



## suzie mcg

Oh Stickybean - I'm so sorry that happened! It's never easy, no matter how early it occurs. Kudos to you for staying positive and trying again. 
I wish you the best luck that you get your BFP quickly x


----------



## stickybean4

Thank you. Yes its still hard. This was my third loss. Hopefully I get it soon I definitely don't have time on my side.


----------



## Foxy37

hi ladies how are you all ? x


----------

